# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vriten Pse Pane Ndeshjen E Futbollit

## ZbatoRregullat

http://translate.google.com/translat...6-2010-003.htm

_“Football descended from the old Christian cultures and our Islamic administration will never allow watching what they call the FIFA World Cup. We are sending our last warning to the people,” 
_
E quajne futbollin anti-islamik dhe dicka qe ka rrjedhe nga krishteret (si elektriciteti, kompjuteri, penicilina, makinat etj etj etj etj), dhe haram per musulmanet. Ne gjithe Somaline eshte ndaluar kjo nga musulmanet ne fuqi, Al-Shahaab sepse zbatojne sheriatin ashtu sic duhet.

----------


## Ksanthi

Hajde hajde ne emer te zotit  nuk duhet te shikosh futboll.
Pra ne emer te cilit zot duhet te mbash arme ne dore dhe te vrasesh njerez.
Race e trashe.

----------


## daniel00

> Shejh Ibën Uthejmijn (Allahu e mëshiroftë!) ka folur hollësisht për gjykimin e luajtjes së fubtollit dhe ka thënë:
> 
> "Praktikimi i sportit është i lejuar nëse nuk të pengon nga ndonjë detyrë e obligueshme, por nëse ai të pengon nga ndonjë obligim, atëherë është haram, dhe nëse praktikohet vazhdimisht saqë të merr shumicën e kohës, atëherë gjëndja më e pakët në këtë rast është se ajo lojë është mekruh. *Nëse lojtari vesh rroba të shkurtra të cilat nuk e mbulojnë kofshën e tij, kjo gjë nuk lejohet sepse është obligim (vaxhib) që mashkulli të mbulojë kofshën e tij dhe nuk lejohet shikimi i lojtarëve të veshur në këtë mënyrë, në të cilën shfaqen kofshët e tyre*!"
> 
> Në lojën e futbollit zbulohen auretet (pjesët e turpshme të trupit), sepse në të zbulohen kofshët dhe njerëzit i shohin ato, gjë e cila nuk lejohet sepse kofsha është prej auretit, mbulimi i të cilit është obligim, përveç para gruas apo robëreshës.
> 
> I Dërguari i Allahut (salallahu alejhi ue selem) thotë: "Ruaje auretin tënd (_kofshen tende_), përveç para gruas apo robëreshës tënde!"[/I]


Fale te derguarit te allahut dy veta u vrane se pane kofshe meshkujsh . 

Nese nuk eshte demoniake kjo fe atehere si ka mundesi  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## daniel00

Nje teme e forumit qe tregon se si duhet te jete futbolli islam : 




> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62333
> 
> Sheriati në futboll.... 
> 
> Gazeta arabe "Al Watan" botoi nje artikull te nje Imami saud mbi reformimin e futbollit me rregulla te sheriatit.
> 
> Ne emer te Allahut, gjithmeshiruesit:
> 
> 1)Luani futboll pa 4 vijat anesore, sepse kjo eshte nje shpikje e rregullave internationale, e cila eshte vendosur nga heretiket.
> ...

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

O sa i marre je. Kush tha qe kam detyrim te postoj nje lloj lajmi ose nje tjeter? You jihadistat, c'lajme postoni?  A u kerkon kush te postoni lajme te mira per krishterimin, edhe pse u mban me buke? 

Lexo ketu, lajmi eshte i sakte ndaj mbylle gojen http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/10307512.stm e verteta eshte e vertete

Sa per perdhunime, shko ne medrese dhe pyeti femijet ne vesh rreth mjekrroshit qe i 'meson'

Perdor perkthyesin http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=rapes+madrasa Edhe ne Kosove e debuan nje perdhunues qe sillte Arabe nga Anglia per te perdhunuar femijet dhe vejushat e deshmoreve per ca euro ne muaj. 






> Nese je nje Newspaper apo journalist i ndershem ateher pasi qe merresh me keso rastesh extreme, sjelli linket ku deshmohen abuzimet me femije te papakeve tuaj.
> 
> Ik mos me shit mend dhe mos me aktro moralin e mirfillt ketu.

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

Njerëzit të cilët e shikojnë Kupën Botërore do të përgjigjen Ditën e Gjykimit

Në vijim disa fragmente nga intervista me Naser bin Sulejman El-Umerin, e transmetuar kanalin TV-iv El-mexhd me 4 qershor, 2006:

Naser bin Sulejman El-Umeri: Në lidhje me Kupën Botërore... Më lejo të pyes , vëlla Muhamed... Allahu i mbrojtë bijët tanë dhe bijët tuaj, por imagjino se je duke hyrë në operacion, dhe ata të thonë se mjeku vonohet për arsye se është duke e shikuar lojën.Si do të ndiheshe?

Intervjuesi:Pa dyshim se, shumë keq.

Naser bin Sulejman El-Umeri: Mirë, imagjino duke i shpreh ngushllime dikujt (për të vdekurin), njëri prej njerëzve ngritet dhe e lëshon TV-n për ta shikuar lojën, dhe ai fillon të rrah shuplak?

Intervjuesi:Pa dyshim se, shumë keq.

Naser bin Sulejman El-Umeri: Vellëzërit tanë po mbytën në të gjitha qoshet e botës, prap se prapë ne ulemi dhe e shikojmë Kupën Botërore?

Ju e dini se si bijët tanë e kanë pasë zakonë që ta admirojnë njërin prej lojëtarëve të mëdhenjë. Ju e dini se si bijët tanë e kanë pasë zakonë që ta admirojnë atë. Ai erdhi si musafir në një qytet të veqant të Saudis. Ai është pritur prej njërit prej klubeve futbollistike. Ata e imitonin atë në çdo gjë, duke përfshirë edhe vathin e tij. Dikush e pyeti një të ri: "Pse je duke mbajt vath?" Ai u përgjigj: "Për arsye se lojtari e bartë një." Ai ia këtheu atij: "Por ai po e bartë në veshin e tij të majtë," pra djaloshi i ri qvendosi (vathin) në veshin e tij të majtë. A e din se qka ndohdi me këtë lojtarë? Ai u bë përdorues i drogës, edhe përkundër asaj se ishte lojtarë internacional, dhe ai filloi që ta vizitoi të ashtu quajturin Murin e Vajtimit në Izrael. Ky është eshte personi i admiruar prej bijëve tanë, më vjen keq të themë.

Gjatë Kupës së fundit Botërore, derisa ezani ishte duke u transmetuar në TV... Televizioni i cili e transmetonte lojën lamëroi se: "Ne tani do ta transmetojmë thirrjen për namaz (Ezanin)." Në atë moment topi ishte në afërsi të portës, dhe një djalosh u ngritë në këmbë dhe e mallkoi muezinin.

Unë ju them, baballarëve, nënave, dhe njerëzve të cilët i shikojnë këto lojëra: Në Ditën e Gjykimit, një faqe në libër do të hapet për ty, dhe në të do të thuhet se ti ishe ulur dhe i ke shikuar lojrat. *A do të bëjë kjo të lumtur apo të dëshpruar? A do të bëjë kjo të lumtur Ditën e Gjykimit, kur të dalësh para Allahut, apo do të dëshiroje që kurr mos ti kishe shikuar këto lojëra?*

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

> Ai qe preukopohet me fene time je ti. Keso lajme qe sjell ti jane per te qeshur o i shkret. Se as qe me intereson ta di se ca behet me ty dhe fene tende. Po ty gjumi ste merr duke menduar per Islamizem .


Per te qeshur jane, e vertete: 

*Mesazh për fanatikët dhe të apasionuarit e futbollit*

U drejtojmë këtyre fanatikëve e të apasionuarëve të futbollit mesazhin e mëposhtëm:
Sikur ta dije se ç'ishte futbolli për disa njerëz?! Ai është pasioni që ka pushtuar mendjet e brezave të kohës sonë. Për shkak të tij shfaqen armiqësitë, plasin luftërat, vdesin njerëzit. Për shkak të rëndësisë së tij (tek disa) divorcohen bashkshortet, priten lidhjet farefisnore, godet vëllai të vëllanë me thikë Dhe vetëm te Allahu ankohemi për këtë, sepse mundësia dhe fuqia është vetëm me Allahun!! Në ditën që zhvillohet ndeshje ndërmjet dy skuadrave të shquara, sikur të ishte shpallur luftë e egër. Atë ditë ngrihen flamujt, përkushtohen transmetimet direkte të radios dhe televizionit, tifozët bëjnë gati gurët, thikat, daullet, fërshëllimat, himnet në grup dhe britmat e forta!

Menjëherë pas shfaqjes së betejës së rreptë për shkak të humbjes së njërës prej skuadrave, ajo betejë kalon prej fushës së futbollit nëpër shtëpia, shkolla, zyra, kafene, kolektive të vogla e të mëdha dhe në fund, kjo betejë çon në rrëzimin e kufomave prej të dyja palëve. Nuk mbaron me kaq, menjëherë pas qetësimit të ujërave dhe shpërhapjes së pluhurit të ngritur, fillon një betejë tjetër me një ndeshje tjetër futbolli, e kështu me radhë! Nëse ngrihet zëri i logjikës për të diskutuar me ndonjë prej këtyre të apasionuarëve të futbollit, ai t'a kthen me plotë gojën: "Unë jam sportiv"!

Kjo është historia jonë me futbollin, lojën e përgënjeshtruar (të ndryshuar nga origjina e saj) dhe kjo është forma e falsifikuar e saj në këndvështrimin e të rinjve tanë.

Ndërsa forma dhe këndvështrimi i vërtetë e i drejtë i kësaj loje, sigurisht që nëse ne i kemi kuptuar qëllimet e Islamit dhe rrugën e tij për ngritjen dhe themelimin e shoqërive, do t'a gjenim lojën e futbollit prej lojërave të cilat i pranon dhe i pastron Islami dhe mësimet e tij. Futbolli është shkollë e cila të mëson bashkimin dhe njësimin dhe jo përçarjen e ndarjen në grupe, futjen e dashurisë për njëri-tjetrin dhe jo të urrejtjes e armiqësisë. Ai është një lojë e cila përforcon idenë se qëllimet nuk mund të arrihen veçse me shpirt kolektivi e bashkimi dhe se trimi i mirë është me shokë (vëllezër) shumë.

Unë i drejtoj një pyetje atij që ngre flamurin e partishmërisë së tij të verbër dhe që nuk kupton nga sporti përveç emrit të tij:
A mundet lojtari egoistik të realizojë një gol i vetëm fare, sado i aftë qoftë ai?
Jo, sepse topi do t'i ngatërrohet nëpër këmbë dhe do t'ia marrë atë skuadra tjetër.
Sigurisht që skuadra që realizon gola të pastër është ajo e cila i përmbahet shpirtit kolektiv. A e kemi kuptuar mësimin e shkollës së futbollit për të cilin ndahemi në parti të ndryshme? A e dinë gjyqtarët dhe tifozat muslimanë se shpirti i përçarjes, egoizmit, e despotizmit, në fund të shpie në humbje të papëlqyeshme mbi arenat e heroizmave, në çdo fushë të jetës?

Por me keqardhje, ne nuk e kemi kuptuar mësimin!
Qëllimin e këmi kthyer në mjet dhe mjetin në qëllim. Besuam në formën e jashtme dhe mohuam përmbajtjen. I dhamë përparësi të dukshmes dhe hodhëm thelbin pas shpine.Cdo të thotë të adhurosh një klub sportiv dhe të bëhesh partiak e tifoz i tij?
Kjo do të thotë se ti je mëndjecekët, i pahorizont, egoist dhe despot që nuk kupton gjë nga shpirti sportiv dhe që nuk zotëron ndonjë lloj sporti përveç fërshëllimit marramendës dhe britmës së të sksistuarit (atij që është me ethe). Ne nuk të pengojmë nga inkurajimi i sportit, por ka dallim të madh ndërmjet inkurajimit dhe tifozllëkut, ndërmjet gjuhës së gurave e hunjve dhe gjuhës shpirtit sportiv i cili na mëson të buzëqeshim kur humbim, të përulemi kur fitojmë dhe se ditët rrotullohen (sot fiton e nesër humb).

Një ditë humbim dhe një ditë tjetër fitojmë!
Një ditë jemi si gratë dhe një ditë tjetër si shqiponja!

I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) na ka dhënë shembullin më të mirë për shpirtin sportiv dhe sa mirë do të ishte sikur të na bënin dobi mësimet dhe këshillat!
*Enes ibën Malik (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) ka thënë: Adba-ja (deveja e të Dërguarit) ishte një deve e shpejtë të cilës nuk ia kalonte asnjë deve. Një beduin i hipur mbi devenë e tij, bëri garë me të dhe ia kaloi. Kjo gjë sikur rëndoi ca mbi shokët e të Dërguarit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!).*

Por edukuesi më i madh, i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) shfrytëzon rastin për t'iu mësuar atyre shpirtin sportiv dhe t'u japë një mësim të madh se qëndrimi në maja në këtë botë nuk mund të vazhdojë gjithmonë për askënd. Ai (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) tha: "Eshtë e drejtë te Allahu i Madhëruar që nëse ngre lart ndonjë gjë të dynjasë, do ta ulë e përçmojë atë."


*A e kuptuat këtë, o ju dashamirët e sportit? Lus Allahun që të më shpëtojë e të më jap shëndet mua dhe tifozëve të futbollit dhe të na shërojë nga çdo sëmundje.*

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

Me sa duket shume nga ju se njihni fene tuaj, dhe me sulmoni mua. Allahu ju meshirofte, mqs besoni ne te!!!!

"Së gjashti: Në lojën e futbollit zbulohen auretet (pjesët e turpshme të trupit), sepse në të zbulohen kofshët dhe njerëzit i shohin ato, gjë e cila nuk lejohet sepse kofsha është prej auretit, mbulimi i të cilit është obligim, përveç para gruas apo *robëreshës*. I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: "Ruaje auretin tënd, përveç para gruas apo robëreshës tënde!"

Argumentet që kofsha është prej auretit, janë të shumta. Prej tyre po përmendim:
* Hadithin të cilin e ka nxjerrë Maliku, Ahmedi, Ebu Daudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibën Hibani dhe El Hakim, nga Xherhed el Eslemi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) kaloi pranë tij dhe ky kishte zbuluar kofshën e tij. I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) i tha atij: "Mbuloje kofshën, sepse ajo është prej auretit!"

* Hadithin të cilin e ka nxjerrë Ebu Daudi e të tjerë, nga Aliu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:
"Mos e zbulo kofshën tënde dhe mos shiko te kofsha e ndonjë të gjalli apo të vdekuri!"

Nëse mësohet kjo, atëherë shikimi i auretit të tjetrit është haram, gjë e cila është e përhapur në ndeshjet e futbollit sot, saqë nuk gjen ndeshje në të cilën nuk zbulohen kofshët.Mos të flasim pastaj, për auretet nëpër sportet për femra!! Prej këtyre sporteve është edhe futbolli, në të cilin dalin femrat nëpër ekranet e televizorit për të reklamuar palën që mbulon shpenzimet e shtrirjes së rrjetit televiziv për ndeshjen e të tjera."

----------


## evev

> kush je ti te dyshosh fjalen e Meshhur ibën Hasen Al Selman magjypit??????? Keto jane lajme per ju qe doni sheriatin, ja ku e kini. Hajde fe, hajde. 
> 
> http://www.rrugetepaqes.net/tendryshme/futbolli.html


po kjo eshte nje ueb faqe qe as vet muslimant nuk e vizitojn per arsye se ne kete ueb faqe shkrueht edhe kunder jihadit qe zhvillohet ne irak etj etj.ndersa per futboll normal qe mulismant nuk dueht fort te jene te preokupun me futboll perderisa islami luftohet nga te krishteret keshtu qe ne duhet te jemi te preokupum si te mbrohemi nga keto hijena te keqija.

Kur ka qen lufta ne kosov me 1998 askush se ka shiku kampionatin per arsye se kemi qen te preokupum si te mbrohemi prej shkaut pra. keshtu eshte edhe em muslimant siq e ceka me heret te shtoj edhe diqka e kam verejt ne at qytetitn ku jetoj muslimant aq shum jan te angazhun per organizimin e protestets qe do te mbahets aqe per futboll as qe iu behet von bile ashtu sikurse mua edhe pse en mbremje po i shikoj ashtu rastesisht

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

Ti me dukesh ma musulman se keta si Rockstar qe jane musluman vetem se te paret e tyre ju dorezuan Turqve. Vete emri i tij eshte emer qafirash, rock eshte muzike the star eshte yll, kur vetem Allahu mund te jete yll. 

Nje pyetje per ty, si te ndihmon pamja e futbollit per xhihad? A eshte humbje kohe ? 




> po kjo eshte nje ueb faqe qe as vet muslimant nuk e vizitojn per arsye se ne kete ueb faqe shkrueht edhe kunder jihadit qe zhvillohet ne irak etj etj.ndersa per futboll normal qe mulismant nuk dueht fort te jene te preokupun me futboll perderisa islami luftohet nga te krishteret keshtu qe ne duhet te jemi te preokupum si te mbrohemi nga keto hijena te keqija.
> 
> Kur ka qen lufta ne kosov me 1998 askush se ka shiku kampionatin per arsye se kemi qen te preokupum si te mbrohemi prej shkaut pra. keshtu eshte edhe em muslimant siq e ceka me heret te shtoj edhe diqka e kam verejt ne at qytetitn ku jetoj muslimant aq shum jan te angazhun per organizimin e protestets qe do te mbahets aqe per futboll as qe iu behet von bile ashtu sikurse mua edhe pse en mbremje po i shikoj ashtu rastesisht

----------


## TetovaMas

> http://translate.google.com/translat...6-2010-003.htm
> 
> _Football descended from the old Christian cultures and our Islamic administration will never allow watching what they call the FIFA World Cup. We are sending our last warning to the people, 
> _
> E quajne futbollin anti-islamik dhe dicka qe ka rrjedhe nga krishteret (si elektriciteti, kompjuteri, penicilina, makinat etj etj etj etj), dhe haram per musulmanet. Ne gjithe Somaline eshte ndaluar kjo nga musulmanet ne fuqi, Al-Shahaab sepse zbatojne sheriatin ashtu sic duhet.




*Se pari gazepi i vetevetes, dhe mandej gazep per gjithe boten e moderuare dhe te zhvilluare . Po te kishte mbetur e gjithe bota ne duare te tyre ,me siguri do te krymet.*

----------


## landi45

haaaaaa kultura e zhvillimi po ec perpara ne vendet islamike

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

> *Se pari gazepi i vetevetes, dhe mandej gazep per gjithe boten e moderuare dhe te zhvilluare . Po te kishte mbetur e gjithe bota ne duare te tyre ,me siguri do te krymet.*


Po mundohen ta bjene ne Kosove e Maqedoni se shpejti shoket e Bekir Gabelit. Po ky si ne Somali eshte islami i vertete

----------


## Milkway

Eh sa budalla u bo ndite te sodit ..... :i terbuar:

----------


## niku-nyc

Somalia eshte vend ku qeveria nuk ekziston dhe ligji fetare ben namin, asgje te re nga ky lajm...kan ndodhur dhe gjera me te renda se kjo.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Injorance + Religjion = Fusion Berthamor

----------


## Qyfyre

Po mire dhe somalezet do i mbroni? Kaq te vezhstire e keni te thoni qe thjesht jane jevgj te prapambetur qe akoma jetojne ne epoken e gurit e nuke kane idene ca eshte as civilizimi e as futbolli?

----------


## fisniku-student

> fisniku gjith postimet ne ket teme i ka bo kundra hpasit te temes 
> 
> e asni fjal te vetme rreth lajmit lol.
> 
> n'shpirt i dhem me e fol i fjal te keqe per vllaznit somalez.


E kam si princip qe personave te till si ky hapesi i temes, te mos ia diskutoj temat. Perderisa ky anetar deri tash ka hapur 43 nofka, une nuk shof moment qe te behem serioz.

Tjetra, vetem ndodhit fetare konsiderohen kuriozitete dhe nxisin kurreshtjen ??

Kemi 1 milion raste, 1 milion here me kontraverze qe per cdo dite i shofim, ndersa ne ndalemi dhe diskutojm vuvuzhelat e somalezeve ketu.

Edhe tjetra jo cdo here eshte lajmi siq lexohet, pse??


Para dy viteve derisa bisedoja me nje prokuror ne Kosovë, me tha se rreth 90% te atyre rasteve/vrasjeve qe populli apo opinioni i di qe kinse ndodhin per qeshtje pronesore, biznesore, hakmarrje, politike...etj.. a ne fakt ndodhin per arsyen e vetme dhe kjo arsye eshte: *Problematika e Ushkurit* .

Keshtu qe edhe ky rast mund te jete poashtu per ato motive ushkuresh :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

> E kam si princip qe personave te till si ky hapesi i temes, te mos ia diskutoj temat. Perderisa ky anetar deri tash ka hapur 43 nofka, une nuk shof moment qe te behem serioz.
> 
> Tjetra, vetem ndodhit fetare konsiderohen kuriozitete dhe nxisin kurreshtjen ??
> 
> Kemi 1 milion raste, 1 milion here me kontraverze qe per cdo dite i shofim, ndersa ne ndalemi dhe diskutojm vuvuzhelat e somalezeve ketu.
> 
> Edhe tjetra jo cdo here eshte lajmi siq lexohet, pse??
> 
> 
> ...


Do ishte mire mos e krahasoje Kosoven me Somaline. Ne Somali hane njeri tjetrin akoma.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mos ka qene,ndeshje futbolli femrash....

----------

